

Apple May Brick Jailbroken iPhones - mcknz
http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/handheld/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=226500146

======
brk
This headline is about as well supported by the article as saying "Apple may
buy every jailbroken iPhone owner a steak dinner".

